# Spain/Morocc Rally



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Who said it was going to be easy..............the admin that is. With a temperamental PM page (sorry nuke), and names not tieing in with "user names" (what a surprise), and interested posts coming in from all over can the following email me and confirm their names and email addresses.

Richard
NJMike
AndroidGB
NJ1953
Twojays
Olley
ojibway
Flyboy
Motorhomer

The others I think I have tied in OK but you know who you are, if you feel the need.

Just confirm when emailing that you understand the rally is in two parts i.e. Spain and Morocco (you can attend either or both) and confirm which you are interested in.

I know, I know, its a year away but the Moroccan section WILL FILL before long so don't get left out.

*Latest news *on Spanish section is that I have just secured a site location/option which is just a shortish walk from Alhaurin El Grande and only crawling distance from a excellent bar/restaurant which is going to offer discounted meals/drinks throughout the stay........as if it's not cheap enough already!

An excellent band "Indigo Sun" have agreed to a top class camp-night bash.......if they are still around. Trust me, I know how temperamental these "Diva's" can get...and the lead singer is my daughter........Ahhhhhhhhhhh

Oh, nearly forgot the email address: [email protected]

From a hot and sunny Spain

Ray


----------

